

FounderCast Episode 2 - dugmartin
http://foundercast.com/2009/10/episode-2/

======
dugmartin
In this episode we talk about distributing software via social media and
methods of gathering feedback from users. Paul Hake talks about his experience
distributing games via Facebook while Chas Emerick talks about forums versus
"old school" phone support for his customers.

Let me know what you think.

